# Chocolate and cacao beans



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

I bought a chocolate that has Min. of 99% cacao and before I started to overeat it I googled it. I found that cacao is actually toxic. Although I didn't find any facts but results of one research said that cacao is toxic for liver. The energy boost you get after eating chocolate is coming from the body using energy to fight with that toxic. Is that really true ? 
Also, I saw few changes after eating cacao.

-Flushing more easily
-Couldn't speak easily (I found it hard to explain something)
-A lot of energy  (Why is a winking smile pink?)

It's also full of antioxidants I will let you know how well it worked for Now small acne problem of mine.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I tried eating a teaspoon of raw cacao a day for the antioxidants and other nutrients. BUT, all stimulants are bad for anxiety and I noticed this after a few days. I too got jittery and crazy. Oh well...


----------



## tiberius (Feb 9, 2007)

Beggiatoa said:


> I tried eating a teaspoon of raw cacao a day for the antioxidants and other nutrients. BUT, all stimulants are bad for anxiety and I noticed this after a few days. I too got jittery and crazy. Oh well...


Either you are really sensitive or that was placebo effect. One teaspoon won't do anything. I often make chocolate shakes with 3-4 _table spoons_ of raw cacao and I don't feel much effect.

I found the site claiming cacao is toxic, but the site didn't feel 100% reliable. I couldn't find any studies about the subject. Only things I have heard is that chocolate is good for the heart and it has lots of antioxidants.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I am extremely sensitive to Caffeine. Just a sip of coffee will send me over the top


----------



## nesker (Jan 14, 2014)

When I eat 80% cacao chocolate all my anxiety and depression disappears. Its like a wonder drug. Doing some research I found it activates your serotonin, dopamine, and cannabinoid receptors. The only thing I don't like about it is it kills my appitite. It also gives me acne if eating to often. I'm surprised some scientist didn't isolate the chemicals in cacao that make you "feel good" and market it for anxiety and depression. Maybe some day....


----------

